# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > सौंदर्य >  आपकी त्*वचा को नुकसान पहुंचा सकती हैं ये आदतें

## xman

सुंदर और चमकार त्वचा भला किसे आकर्षित नहीं करती? हालांकि आपकी त्*वचा का स्*वास्*थ्*य उसकी देखभाल और पोषण पर निर्भर करता है। सही देखभाल और पर्याप्*त पोषण से आप चमकदार बनाने के साथ त्*वचा की खोई चमक भी वापस पा सकते हैं। लेकिन रोजमर्रा के जीवन में आने वाली कई चीजें हमारी त्*वचा को काफी नुकसान पहुंचा सकती है। आइए त्*वचा के ऐसे ही कुछ दुश्*मनों के बारे में इस आर्टिकल के माध्*यम से जानें।

----------


## xman



----------


## xman

*गर्म शॉवर*


लगभग हर किसी को गर्म पानी से नहाने से आराम महसूस होता है। लेकिन यह आपकी त्*वचा को नुकसान पहुंचा सकता है। खासकर आपके चेहरे की त्वचा बहुत नाजुक होती है और गर्म पानी के कारण इसकी कोशिकाएं कमजोर पड़ने लगती हैं। जिससे त्*वचा लाल व शुष्*क होने लगती है। इसलिए अगली बार जब भी आप में गर्म शॉवर लेने जायें तो अपने चेहरे का ध्*यान रखें।

----------


## xman

*बार-बार कॉस्मेटिक्स बदलना*


बार-बार सौंदर्य उत्*पादों को बदलना आपकी त्*वचा की सेहत के लिए अच्*छा नहीं होता है। त्वचा की रंगत को उसकी पीएच वैल्यू को प्रभावित करती है। और जरूरी नहीं कि बार-बार अलग-अलग पीएच वैल्यू के उत्पाद के हिसाब से आपकी त्वचा एडजस्ट हो। इसके अलावा कई बार बार-बार अलग-अलग तरह के कॉस्मेटिक्स के इस्तेमाल से त्वचा पर रैशेज और पिंपल की समस्या बढ़ जाती है। बेहतर तरीका यह है कि आप अच्छी ब्रांड के उत्पाद लगाएं और हमेशा पीएच वैल्यू देखकर ही कॉस्मेटिक्स खरीदें। बार-बार कॉस्मेटिक्स बदलना समझदारी नहीं है।

----------


## xman

*सोते समय मेकअप लगाकर सोना*


थकावट के कारण अक्*सर हम मेकअप उतारे बिना ही सो जाते हैं। लेकिन क्*या आप जानते हैं कि यह आपकी त्*वचा को नुकसान पहुंचा सकता है। सोने से पहले मेकअप न उतारने से रोमछिद्र बंद हो जाते हैं, जो मुंहासों का कारण बनते हैं। धीरे-धीरे त्वचा बेजान और निस्तेज हो जाती है। इसलिए त्वचा की चमक को बनाये रखने के लिए हमेशा सोने से पहले मेकअप हटाना बहुत जरूरी होता है।

----------


## xman

*सनस्क्रीन का इस्*तेमाल नहीं करना*


लंबे समय तक धूप में रहने से सूरज की यूवी किरणें त्वचा को नुकसान पहुंचा सकती हैं। यह त्*वचा में एजिंग और पिग्मेंटेशन का एक बडा कारण होता हैं। साथ ही यह त्वचा के कोलेजन को क्षति पहुंचाती हैं। और त्वचा के कैंसर तक का खतरा भी बढ जाता है। इसलिए हमेशा धूप में निकलने से पहले अपनी त्*वचा अच्*छी क्वालिटी का सनस्क्रीन लोशन लगाना कभी न भूलें।

----------


## xman

होंठ काटना


यह सुनने में थोड़ा हास्*यास्*पद लग सकता है। लेकिन कुछ लोगों को अपने होंठ काटने की आदत होती है और यह आदत त्*वचा से संबंधित होती है। न केवल यह होंठों को डिहाइड्रेट करती है, बल्कि इससे पूरे चेहरे की त्*वचा को प्रभावित होती है।

----------


## xman

धूम्रपान करना


धूम्रपान भी त्वचा को बहुत नुकसान पहुंचाता है। इसमें मौजूद निकोटिन रक्त धमनियों को पतला कर देता है। जिससे त्*वचा तक भरपूर ऑक्सीजन नहीं पहुंच पाता। ऐसे में त्वचा को पुनर्जीवित करने की क्षमता खत्म हो जाती है। लंबे समय तक धूम्रपान करने से त्वचा पर असमय झुर्रियां नजर आने लगती हैं। इसलिए त्*वचा को चमकदार बनाये रखने के लिए धूम्रपान से दूरी बहुत जरूरी है।

----------


## xman

कील मुहांसों को दबाना


अक्*सर मुंहासों के दिखने पर हम उसे दबा देते है। लेकिन ऐसा करने से बैक्*टीरिया त्*वचा के छिद्रों में चले जाते हैं, और संक्रमण पैदा कर त्*वचा पर दाग-धब्बे छोड़ देते हैं। इसलिए त्*वचा से गंदगी और तेल को साफ करने के लिए त्वचा किसी माइल्*ड फेसवॉश से दिन में दो बार धोएं।

----------


## xman

रोजमर्रा की इन सब आदतों से आपकी त्*वचा को नुकसान हो सकता है। इसलिए स्*वस्*थ त्*वचा पाने के लिए इन आदतों को छोड़ना ही बेहतर है।

----------

